# Exciting new development at Atlantica Parc :)



## asprn

New announcement from Camping Atlantica Parc (Agadir):-












Dougie.


----------



## artona

I knew you would get bored of retirement Dougie. How long have you been their PR officer :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn

artona said:


> I knew you would get bored of retirement Dougie. How long have you been their PR officer :lol: :lol:


They couldn't afford me. :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## locovan

What did they do before then?


----------



## asprn

locovan said:


> What did they do before then?


"Water not is drinking when clomping"



Dougie.


----------



## artona

comp the drinking Mavis, is a Morrocan Camel thingy :lol: :lol:


----------



## Detourer

Hi Dougie

There has always been water there, just that they now have signs........Are they factual......Mmmmmm, try it and you will know around day two at about 03.00 in the morning.

I am reminded of an Arab/Moroccan “Water” story I heard.......

A Moroccan diplomat visiting the U.S. for the first time was being wined and dined by the State Department. Unused to the salt in American foods (french fries, cheeses, salami, anchovies etc.) the diplomat was constantly sending his manservant Abdul to fetch him a glass of water. 

Time and again, Abdul would scamper off and return with a glass of water, but then came the time when he returned empty-handed.

Abdul, you son of an ugly camel, where is my water? demanded the angry Moroccan diplomat. 

A thousand pardons, O Illustrious One, stammered the wretched Abdul.............. white man sit on well.


Ray


----------



## artona

Detourer said:


> Hi Dougie
> 
> There has always been water there, just that they now have signs........Are they factual......Mmmmmm, try it and you will know around day two at about 03.00 in the morning.
> 
> I am reminded of an Arab/Moroccan "Water" story I heard.......
> 
> A Moroccan diplomat visiting the U.S. for the first time was being wined and dined by the State Department. Unused to the salt in American foods (french fries, cheeses, salami, anchovies etc.) the diplomat was constantly sending his manservant Abdul to fetch him a glass of water.
> 
> Time and again, Abdul would scamper off and return with a glass of water, but then came the time when he returned empty-handed.
> 
> Abdul, you son of an ugly camel, where is my water? demanded the angry Moroccan diplomat.
> 
> A thousand pardons, O Illustrious One, stammered the wretched Abdul.............. white man sit on well.
> 
> Ray


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn

Detourer said:


> There has always been water there, just that they now have signs........Are they factual......Mmmmmm, try it and you will know around day two at about 03.00 in the morning.


8O



Detourer said:


> I am reminded of an Arab/Moroccan "Water" story I heard.......


:lol:

I wasn't looking past the quality of the sign, actually.  Probably quite patronising of me though. 

Dougie.


----------



## locovan

Dont talk to me Iv got the HUMP!!!!


----------



## asprn

locovan said:


> Dont talk to me Iv got the HUMP!!!!


You got there in the end, Mavis. 

Dougie.


----------



## artona

locovan said:


> Dont talk to me Iv got the HUMP!!!!


one or two Mavis


----------



## locovan

Errmmm One --I think-- no two :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

Im Chomping away at my Breakfast at the moment I will talk to you after my Dessert 
Then i will shower with my Palm-olive soap and rub down with my sandy coloured towel. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yes I got there in the end after several PM's :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin

I am the son of a Moroccan diplomat (indeed I am as ugly as a camel, as my many wives constantly remind me) so I take great umbrage at the racial slur upon my family.

pippin is a shorter form of my full name which is Abdul Abulbul Amir.


----------



## Detourer

You are of course quite right pippin and I apologise profusely.......As many will know I am the epitome and virtue of PC [Politically Correctness].......... :wink:

Indeed I am minded.... "Political correctness is a doctrine, fostered by a delusional, illogical minority, and rabidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible ... to pick up a **** by the clean end."

:lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

.


----------

